# New morbid nuts and bolts question



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I just got the price of ceuth from my vet.

She is coming to my house tomorrow morning.
The charge is $250 without ashes returned $350 if I get them returned.
I am in SE PA.

Last year my sister in Rochester paid $600 and the ashes were not returned.

That seems like a huge difference. I am curious about the cost in your area.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Price per pound in our area. More if you have a domestic animal vet come out, a farm vet is usually less, but then you are left to dispose of the remains.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

I expect that just as veterinary fees are different from vet to vet and in different areas of the country, euth fees are really varied as well. a home euth is so worth it to me that I've never even asked sera's hospice vet what it will cost. but the price you quoted for your vet to come to your home seems very reasonable to me. the price your sister paid seems very high and is maybe due to the area she lives in.

thinking of you, take care.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow that seems outrageous. Last year when I put my girl down (went to the vets office), it was $175 with the ashes returned. $600 seems too much, but I think 250-300 for home visit seems alot more reasonable. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Odd thing is I actually live in a much more expensive area than my sister. I really feel like the vet charged her way too much.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The cost difference could be that of a separate cremation vs a batch cremation of several animals. $600 seems outrageous.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

My 10 year old white shepherd passed away last summer at home. He had been ill so it was expected, just not that soon. Anyway the cost of a private cremation here in So California was $245. They returned his ashes in a nice redwood box with his name engraved on a brass nameplate with his birth and death dates, plus the paw print in plaster with his name. Yes in part they do go by weight and he was around 135-140 lbs. However I had a parrot cremated and that was like $100. My mothers Chihuahua (about 5 lbs) was cremated this Fall (different vet), but returned the ashes, redwood box, paw print, etc and that was $180.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow just wow. When we had Buddy put down last summer it was over $100.00 and I thought that was high. We took him to the vet and we didn't get ashes or anything.... they didn't come to us but $600? Even $250??


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Two years ago, it was $272 for euth and cremation for my 90 lb Rott mix. The ashes were returned with a plaster paw print, some fur, a card from the vet and her staff, and a card from the funeral home. Central OH.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

We are having private cremation for Heidi with the ashes returned to us. I will let you know how much. I hope it went ok today. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Cremation here in 2013 was a little under 200. Euthanasia was at an emergency vets and something like 200 - 300. 

Jackson Wyoming (a three hour drive at the time) was 90 in 1996 or so. 

In Arkansas, one dog was 90 for a large dog in 2003 or 4; subsequent ones were significantly more.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've just looked into this myself. A group cremation, no ashes returned is 75.00. A private cremation with ashes returned is 350.00. They come and pickup your pet from the vet, and will bring the ashes back to the vet clinic. The urns are extra - if you just want the ashes (to scatter, for example), they just put them in a plastic box. 

At first I thought 350.00 for a private cremation was outrageous, but seems to be pretty average.


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

little off topic, just asked the other day for a little old cat, vet said 200 not sure with ashes forgot to ask....but cost is what it is for so much love from our pets..if only humans would show the love our pets do it would be a kinder place.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I didn't think to ask for a receipt but I know Sabs cost me about 700. That included the euth, private cremation and sealed wooden urn with her name on it. 
TBH the cost was the furthest thing from my mind.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Last September my wgsd Denali had a private cremation (ashes returned) here in So California and the cost was $250. He died at home so no euthanasia. My mom's chiuahua was euthanized and had a private cremation and that cost was $180 (different Vet).


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Palydyn said:


> Last September my wgsd Denali had a private cremation (ashes returned) here in So California and the cost was $250. He died at home so no euthanasia. My mom's chiuahua was euthanized and had a private cremation and that cost was $180 (different Vet).


I lost two GSDs a little over a year ago, one to hermangiosarcoma, one to bloat, within 3 weeks of each other, had them both euth. and cremated, and I have their ashes. First ones that I actually got the ashes back. Yes, I did pay a huge price for separate crem. for each of them, don't remember how much because there was just too much trauma at the time. I have often thought, though, even though we are paying extra for a 'separate' cremation, we are trusting the crematory to actually do that. However, what's to stop them from doing a group cremation anyway--there's no way for us to know, right? Am I being too much of a pessimist to consider that might be happening?

Susan


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My PARENTS each cost $900 (one in 2009, the other in 2014) That is for pickup, cremation, returned ashes in plastic box.


----------

